# fly ball governor



## dnp101677 (Nov 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a set of plans for an engine that uses a functioning fly ball governor? I've seen some plans that have one incorporated, but not functional. The plans don't have to be free, but of course that's always a bonus. Thanks in advacne. 

Dan


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Nov 6, 2010)

Do a search thru my posts. I have a complete build thread and full detail drawings on this forum somewhere of a working flyball governor.---Brian


----------



## kcmillin (Nov 6, 2010)

Here is the link to the download that Brian is talking about.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item130

Kel


----------



## bearcar1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dan, you could contact thesteamchest. They feature a flyball governor kit that is designed for the smaller Stuart engines but could easily be adapted (scaled up) for use on larger or different models. The quality of their prints is very good as is the materials that are supplied. The package, drawings and materials, is for a fully functional governor and not one of those display only units that spin a set of balls round and round just for show. 

BC1
Jim


----------



## dnp101677 (Nov 10, 2010)

I guess there just aren't a whole lot a plans out there for an engine with a functioning fly ball governor. Thanks for the plans for the governor itself though - really nice! I should be able to adapt it to something. Thanks for all the feedback guys. If you do stumble across something else in your travels just post it up here if you get a chance. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## GWRdriver (Nov 10, 2010)

dnp101677  said:
			
		

> I guess there just aren't a whole lot a plans out there for an engine with a functioning fly ball governor. - Dan


Dan,
First let me say that there have been many working miniature flyball governors made, however the reason you don't see many designs for them to scale is because the dynamic forces which allow a flyball governor to govern do not scale down. The relatively small mass of model flyballs is usually unable to overcome the friction in the system, particularly in the valve. It can be done though.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 10, 2010)

IIRC the tubal Cain Mary beam engine and the Williamson Engine by the same Author both Have FB governors . These plan sets are small books. 
Tin


----------



## dnp101677 (Nov 10, 2010)

Very interesting. I never really thought about the scaling factor having an effect on the forces, but it sure make sense. Thanks for the insight and the responses everyone.


----------



## RichD (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi,
I've got this real old book in front of me on Governors. Hope you can decipher the images.
Rich


----------



## mklotz (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's a nice clear derivation of the equation of motion if you decide to design your own...

http://www.hep.princeton.edu/~mcdonald/examples/governor.pdf


----------



## terrywerm (Nov 14, 2010)

Somebody mentioned contacting "The Steam Chest" about kits for flyball governors, and I thought it would be nice to include some contact information for them, and I am providing it here for informational purposes. I have not yet done any business with them, nor am I familiar with the quality of their products, but their online store is located here: http://stores.ebay.com/The-Steam-Chest   They also have a few engine casting sets that include flyball governors in the kits, in addition to castings+materials+plans kits for governors to fit on three or four Stuart engines.

The usual disclaimers apply, though I must admit that they have a couple of kits that I have on my wish list.


----------



## RichD (Nov 15, 2010)

Download this book from Google Books. It has an entire chapter on governors with very clear and simple explanations. "Elements_of_heat_power_engineering.pdf"

After posting a couple of days ago I went on a mission to find something useful for designing information. The math is pretty deep, but in the end it appears that all fly-balls regardless of arm length or ball weight, revolve at the same "cone" angle for a given rpm. I guess it's the "gravity thing" acting equally on all falling objects for lack of a better way of saying it.

Lot's of information on what a governor can do, and what it can't. Additional improved governor information that covers the design evolution by others in the past.

Rich


----------

